# Go up, go down



## Artrella

Hi!  I was wondering how these phrases (or verbs in certain languages) are said.
In Spanish we use only a verb to mean go up  > "subir" and one verb to say go down  > "bajar".
I've noticed that in certain languages there are not such specific verbs, instead there are phrases meaning that, such as "go down" "go up".
Could you please tell me how do you say this in your own language? Do you have a _specific verb _ or you need to "build" a verb?

Thank you


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese is like Spanish: 

go up   _subir_
go down   _descer_


----------



## amikama

Two different verbs in Hebrew:

to go up = לעלות
to go down = לרדת


----------



## alby

Ići gore - go up

Ići dole - go down

it's croatian


----------



## Outsider

I might as well add French:

go up   _monter_ 
go down   _descendre_


----------



## Artrella

Amikama and Alby, those verbs you mentioned, are specific verbs right? They are not construccions like "go down"?  I mean _go down _ in Spanish is "ir abajo" which means the same as "bajar", however we have this specific word and we don't need the construccion "verb + adverb".


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Art,

Might I remind you of the OL forum style? You should have put your title like this:

All languages: Go up/go down ...

Just to avoid confusions in searching for several threads. We want to treat thread titles this uniformly here. 

As for your questions:

go up(stairs) -> hinaufgehen, hochgehen
go down(stairs) -> herabgehen, heruntergehen (colloquially: runtergehen)

Since German is a Germanic language like English, we don't have specific words for that action.


----------



## amikama

Artrella said:
			
		

> Amikama and Alby, those verbs you mentioned, are specific verbs right? They are not construccions like "go down"?


Right. לעלות and לרדת are specific verbs, just as "subir" and "bajar" in Spanish.


----------



## Artrella

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Art,
> 
> Might I remind you of the OL forum style? You should have put your title like this:
> 
> .



Danke Whodunit... And isn't it AL instead of OL... or I've missed something?
I've changed the title.
Thank you for your contribution.


EDIT > OL> thank you Dani, I've missed that...sorry


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> Danke Whodunit... And isn't it AL instead of OL... or I've missed something?
> I've changed the title.
> Thank you for your contribution.


 
It's the Other Languages forum.

The final correction has to be made by a Mod, the thread titel has just changed in your post, but not in the main menu.


----------



## Merlin

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi! I was wondering how these phrases (or verbs in certain languages) are said.
> In Spanish we use only a verb to mean go up > "subir" and one verb to say go down > "bajar".
> I've noticed that in certain languages there are not such specific verbs, instead there are phrases meaning that, such as "go down" "go up".
> Could you please tell me how do you say this in your own language? Do you have a _specific verb _or you need to "build" a verb?
> 
> Thank you


In Tagalog "go up" means "pataas" and "go down" means "bumaba"  or "pababa" (up=taas and down=baba)


----------



## Samaruc

In Valencian/Catalan:

Go up: Pujar
Go down: Baixar

I think all romance languages have specific verbs.


----------



## beatrizg

Hola Artrellita!

In Greek, subir / go up: ανεβαίνω (aneveno). Bajar / go down: κατεβαίνω (kateveno). As you can see they are words on their own.


----------



## ayed

In Arabic,we say in an imperative case addressing someone:
Go up = Is'ad (اصعد)
Go down =Inzil(انزل)


----------



## yasemin

in turkish
go up: çıkmak
go down: inmek


----------



## _sandra_

hi there,
in polish it's:

go up - wejść
go down - zejść


----------



## JLanguage

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi! I was wondering how these phrases (or verbs in certain languages) are said.
> In Spanish we use only a verb to mean go up > "subir" and one verb to say go down > "bajar".
> I've noticed that in certain languages there are not such specific verbs, instead there are phrases meaning that, such as "go down" "go up".
> Could you please tell me how do you say this in your own language? Do you have a _specific verb _or you need to "build" a verb?
> 
> Thank you


 
In English we also have:
Go up: ascend*
Go down: descend*

Used in the context of ascending or descending the stairs or a ladder, etc.

You can't say "ascend to my office and get my briefcase".


----------



## JJchang

in Chinese 
go up: 上
go down: 下

these words serve as adjectives, adverbs as well as verbs. In terms of "climb up" "fly up" those different kind of methods to go up or down we add another verb in front, and these words change to be adverbs...


----------



## Outsider

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola Artrellita!
> 
> In Greek, subir / go up: (aneveno). Bajar / go down: (kateveno). As you can see they are words on their own.


Does _veno_ have a specific meaning?



			
				ayed said:
			
		

> In Arabic,we say in an imperative case addressing someone:
> Go up = Is'ad
> Go down =Inzil


I think Artrella wanted to know the infinitive, not the imperative.



			
				JLanguage said:
			
		

> In English we also have:
> Go up: ascend*
> Go down: descend*
> 
> Used in the context of ascending or descending the stairs or a ladder, etc.
> 
> You can't say "ascend to my office and get my briefcase".


Those are no doubt words borrowed from French, or perhaps Latin, though...


----------



## alitza

Hello. In Romanian it's
go up - a urca
go down - a coborî.


----------



## Angel.Aura

In *Italian*:
_Salire_         (to go up)
_Scendere_    (to go down)


----------



## Qcumber

Merlin said:


> In Tagalog "go up" means "pataas" and "go down" means "bumaba" or "pababa" (up=taas and down=baba)


What about *pumanhík / panhikín / panhikán* "go upstairs" and *manáog *"go downstairs"? 

BTW why has _panhík_ three focal forms while _táog_ has only one? What are the other focal forms corresponding to  _manáog, _if they exist?


----------



## Orreaga

In Hungarian and Basque, the terms also are used for getting on and off of vehicles, as in Spanish _subirse_ and _bajarse_. In Basque as in Spanish (but not Hungarian), the meanings _raise_ and _lower_ (an object) also apply.

Hungarian uses the stem *száll* (meaning fly/float) with prefixes *fel* and *le*, meaning up and down:
*felszáll*  (go up)
*leszáll * (go down)

Basque:
*igo*  (go up)
*jaitsi*  (go down)


----------



## kusurija

Happy New Year to all!

In Czech:
in situations, where we can use something as ascend - descend/float up - down:
stoupat (go up)
klesat (go down) 

in situations, meaning real going(walking) word-to-word:
jít nahoru ((vy)stoupat)(go up)
jít dolů/sejít(go down) 

In Lithuanian: 
eiti į viršų/kilti)(go up)
eiti žemyn/leistis (go down)


----------



## avok

yasemin said:


> in turkish
> go up: çıkmak
> go down: inmek


 
But in Turkish, we almost always use them along with words meaning "up and down" i.e. 

go up: "yukarı çıkmak" 
go down: "aşağı inmek"

yukarı: up
aşağı:down


----------



## dudasd

alby said:


> Ići gore - go up
> 
> Ići dole - go down
> 
> it's Croatian


 
Much more usual is:

*peti se / penjati se / uspinjati se *(to go up)
*silaziti / *archaic *slaziti *(to go down)

Also:

*dizati se *(to go up like on a see-saw or in an elevator)
*spuštati se *(almost all the meanings of "to go down")

I guess there are more, but these are the most common ones in Croatian, Bosnian ans Serbian.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

Go up -     Iti gor!

Go down - Iti dol!


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:

go up = _supreniri_
go down = _malsupreniri_


----------

